# Best Leather cleaner - Pant marks on the ivory seat Nappa leather



## famaash (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi guys,
My car leather seat (Nappa) is of ivory color; that is almost white with gray tusk tint in a 2013 6 series gran coupe.

Recently, it has been attracting quite a lot of jeans/pant color from my clothes. I clean it every week to keep it new but now those marks are getting adamant and hard to clean. 

Do you have any cleaner/conditioner in mind that can clean my car seat leather without hurting it? If it has a good smell, it'd be great. 

I tried cleaning it with damp cloth and Zaino but to no avail. 

Thanks. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## charlesberry (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm have the same issue. I have a Z4 with ivory leather. I'll ping you and let you know what I find that works the best.


----------



## famaash (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks a lot Charles. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

I am awaiting a shipment of OPC (Optimum Power Clean) because I've read enough times that it's like the greatest APC on the face of the earth, and for my intent, I will use it to presoak all of my MF towels for when they sit for long periods of times (months sometimes) before I wash them. However, I've seen it used for Nappa like on this M3, check out 3rd post, impressive to say the least.

http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-de...ditioner-weekly-e46-bmw-m3-nappa-leather.html

You'll have to confirm, but I think some people may have had success with Woolite. I also see the name Leathers Masters quite often. I happen to have the Leatherique system, among other cleaners, but I wouldn't know if that is the right product for the job or not (really for leaching human oils and dirt out I think). As with most things, going from mild to strong is how the experimenting should go, if you decide to try out a few different things. The OPC could be overkill, I wouldn't know; 3:1 is the dilution recommended for just about anything, I will be using mine at full concentrate for the towels. (I just got some really fancy schmancy towels, some old ones may have seen their good days gone by, and I want to extent the life of my purchases.)

I've heard Zaino smells amazing. None of my products smell amazing.

Sorry I didn't really help you I guess.  Good luck though!


----------



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

Ilovemycar said:


> I am *awaiting*...
> *I've read* enough times that it's like the greatest...
> ...for my intent, I *will use it* to...
> However, *I've seen* it used...
> ...


Your post, sir, was a complete waste of precious bytes. Oh, bytes have no value? Well, then your post was of negative value. I've never seen more waffling, equivocation, and senseless (non)recommendations in one post based on supposition, possibility, and the if-come. When you have some actual experience (i.e. have USED some products in the real world), feel free to let everyone know how they worked. Until then, STFU!


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

williakz said:


> Your post, sir, was a complete waste of precious bytes. Oh, bytes have no value? Well, then your post was of negative value. I've never seen more waffling, equivocation, and senseless (non)recommendations in one post based on supposition, possibility, and the if-come. When you have some actual experience (i.e. have USED some products in the real world), feel free to let everyone know how they worked. Until then, STFU!


Sorry, it was my intent to let the OP know which specific items to research, as the ones I mentioned are the ones I see all the time, used by pros and enthusiasts alike. I am confident that any of the ones I mentioned should work, but have no opinion on which is best, and when it comes to it, it's usually a case by case situation anyhow. As implied, I was advising to try multiple products, mild to aggressive.

I hope my other +2000 posts don't seem as wasteful to you, but nevertheless, perhaps you should put me on your ignore list? That way I cannot waste another single second of your life!


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

Leather masters strong cleaner would be my first go-to for this type of stain. @Ilovemycar has some good advice as well regarding OPC.


----------



## famaash (Apr 13, 2013)

williakz said:


> Your post, sir, was a complete waste of precious bytes. Oh, bytes have no value? Well, then your post was of negative value. I've never seen more waffling, equivocation, and senseless (non)recommendations in one post based on supposition, possibility, and the if-come. When you have some actual experience (i.e. have USED some products in the real world), feel free to let everyone know how they worked. Until then, STFU!


Someone getting overly hyper  I guess, he/she (ilovemycar) did say what he knew. It wasn't specific but it wasn't senseless either. That's why we are here. To consult and share.


----------



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

famaash said:


> Someone getting overly hyper  I guess, he/she (ilovemycar) did say what he knew. It wasn't specific but it wasn't senseless either. That's why we are here. To consult and share.


But, he didn't KNOW anything. He posted his impressions based on what others said, not based on personal experience. Those without personal experience should be ASKING questions, not ANSWERING them. Easy rule to remember. No charge for the consultation or the sharing.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

williakz said:


> But, he didn't KNOW anything. He posted his impressions based on what others said, not based on personal experience. Those without personal experience should be ASKING questions, not ANSWERING them. Easy rule to remember. No charge for the consultation or the sharing.


At least he added some information, so the OP can do some searching. Your post was unnecessary and shows you're constipated, get over yourself.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

famaash said:


> Someone getting overly hyper  I guess, he/she (ilovemycar) did say what he knew. It wasn't specific but it wasn't senseless either. That's why we are here. To consult and share.


Thanks. Regarding the word "know": I don't know that taking apart my engine to clean it with walnut shells will give me improved MPG and power, but I've read enough that I will try it in the coming years. I don't know that I will foresee my electric water pump failing months in advance so that I won't be stranded in the middle of nowhere if I buy the BT scan tool some time this year, but I've read enough to know that this is exactly what I will try. And for detailing, I've read a LOT. Because I've detailed double digit brands in the last few years, was approached just recently by my neighbor for a job on his Yukon on his boat docked who knows where, and I basically declined, because my back was broken from the trio of extensive maintenance of my car, restoration of my brother's old car, and new car prep plus Opticoat on the new one. Then I detailed my own car for good measure. I have so many polishing pads, they fill a bin that is 3' long, I have so many polishes and waxes, I can't even get close to fitting them all in my dedicated mini fridge. Just to let you know that while I don't KNOW what exactly to do in your situation, I have learned enough about this world where I still think I can contribute in small ways.

No one can KNOW if you are even going to be able to remove everything without damage. You see all the time in the detailing world % figures for paint correction for example.

I think the biggest reason for my equivocation is with how to maximize value of your purchase. I have worked on a few different BMW colors of leathers, besides many other brands, even alcantara. I've gone through bottles of Leatherique, and I think it is an awesome product. So, *IF* it could succeed, then you get value from the rejuvenation of your leather. Here is a tutorial using this specific brand I mentioned to remove jean stains.

http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/blue-jean-transfer-and-leatherique/

My instinct, having worked with so many chemicals (they fill 1.5 tall racks), is that the OPC that will be arriving shortly would have the best chance of all the things I mentioned. I could be wrong. For me, this purchase gets me that "extra value" because I expect it to extend the life of all my all purpose MF towels. (I won't use them on my drying towels, of which I think I have maybe 8 types.) But maybe for you there won't be that value. What I was and am implying is that you can feel better about experimenting with certain suggestions if they might have multiple purposes, so that the purchase won't be a wasted one (leather health, microfiber health, detergent for your clothes, and so forth), but only you know what you would prefer or need.

So if you're looking to spend less, the minimum expenditure, the first thing I would try is Woolite. You can google keywords and get countless results like these. Will anyone say they KNOW it works for YOU. I doubt it. But I've seen people do it before.

https://www.google.com/search?q=woo...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

The Leather Masters I mentioned: I KNOW that this is the brand that is most commonly cited by the higher end detailing professionals in the industry. Will you find one of these guys that KNOWS you can 100% remove it with this brand, I cannot say.

TOGWT is a member here, and has posted this elsewhere. You will see Leather Master mentioned numerous times, along with some other mentions.



> e) Dye Transfer
> 
> Dye transfer (from jeans, leather belts, etc) can be very difficult to remove; the longer it is on the leather the harder it will be to remove. Clothing dye normally shows as a greyish bloom in seat area. This is usually caused by dark dye transferring from clothing. Particularly avoid brand new (i.e. never been washed) denim jeans, damp knitwear etc use
> 
> ...


----------



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

Ilovemycar said:


> Regarding the word "know": *I don't know* that taking apart my engine to clean it with walnut shells will give me improved MPG and power, but *I've read enough *that *I will try it in the coming years*.


And then you will KNOW.



> *I don't know *that I will foresee my electric water pump failing months in advance so that I won't be stranded in the middle of nowhere *if I buy the BT scan tool some time this year*, but *I've read enough* to know that this is exactly *what I will try*.


And then you will KNOW.

Unfortunately, right NOW, at this MINUTE, you don't KNOW anything. You only know what other people have told you they KNOW. One of these days, you'll figure out the difference between living vicariously and experiencing life firsthand (I know, I know, you're planning to in the immediate future!) If and when you do, I'll be happy to read your posts about your REAL experience using the products and tools you currently discuss so frequently and conditionally.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

I think you should put me on your ignore list, because just because you are a rude SOB doesn't mean I will change my ways in how I choose to help people. I am not getting paid to do this, I am here for the community, and do what I can and how I see fit. You have philosophical issues with what I type, so be it, just put me on ignore. 

I will put you on ignore, you are the very first ever to make this list. If you have seen just half of the posters that I have, who deserved to be on my ignore list here but never made it, you would realize just how immensely impressive your achievement really is.

edit: done, on list.


----------



## MWatty550 (Sep 8, 2007)

+1000. Love this forum! Give him hell!!!!: popcorn:


----------

